# Extend visit visa for 3 months or more?



## poweruser797 (Aug 3, 2013)

My wife is here on 3 months tourist visa. She doesn't have "no further stay" condition. We are thinking to apply for an extension either 3 or 6 months to enjoy more time together.

What are the chances of 6 months extensions: Likely, Not Likely or Highly Unlikely? And what would be chances for 3 months ext.?


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

3 months extension is most likely. 6 months will not be likely in my opinion. Just a thought, since your wife doesn't have "no further stay" condition to her visa, you could also apply for partner visa onshore and that will help get her a bridging visa till the partner visa is processed. No worries about a new visa every 3 months.


----------



## poweruser797 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Lincsus.

Multiple entries 3 months visa means that she can stay here for 1 month and come back after few months and stay another couple of months?

Her visa is valid for 12 months but her period of stay is 3 months.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

It means the maximum she can stay is 3 months per entry. After first 3 months stay, she have to leave Aus temporarily and come back for the second 3 months stay, and so on until the visa expiry date. 

Multiple entry visa means you can enter and exit the country as many times as you need during the visa validity period.


----------



## poweruser797 (Aug 3, 2013)

GBP said:


> It means the maximum she can stay is 3 months per entry. After first 3 months stay, she have to leave Aus temporarily and come back for the second 3 months stay, and so on until the visa expiry date.
> 
> Multiple entry visa means you can enter and exit the country as many times as you need during the visa validity period.


But her visa expiry is being shown on VEVO: 3 months from the date she arrived first time in Australia. So I think this is a 3 months visa only. I was just wondering if she can stay now for 1 month and come back to stay for couple of months after few months.

*Visa grant date* 1 August 2013
*Visa expiry date* 2 December 2013
*Visa status* In Effect 
*Entries allowed* Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
*Must not arrive after* 1 August 2014
*Period of stay* 03 months
------------------------------------------------
Her visa grant letter says:
*Stay For/Until * 3 months

Visa expiry is 2nd of December, I think she cannot come after 2 December and she can only have multiple entries before that date?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes I am fairly sure that you essentially have a 9 month visit visa. just need a weekend to Bali, Singapore, New Zealand etc. each about 90 days.

I had a similar thing and a quick call to immigration confirmed it.

Visa must be used before the expire date - you have used it ,so she can come and go until 3 months after that August 2014 date.


----------



## poweruser797 (Aug 3, 2013)

ampk said:


> Yes I am fairly sure that you essentially have a 9 month visit visa. just need a weekend to Bali, Singapore, New Zealand etc. each about 90 days.
> 
> I had a similar thing and a quick call to immigration confirmed it.


ampk, did you read my last post? It says Visa expiry date: 2 December 2013?


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Are you sure there is an expiry date? The tourist visas approvals I have seen mention all the conditions you mention but not expiry date. Can you check the visa approval email?


----------



## poweruser797 (Aug 3, 2013)

lincsus said:


> Are you sure there is an expiry date? The tourist visas approvals I have seen mention all the conditions you mention but not expiry date. Can you check the visa approval email?


There is no visa expiry date on the grant letter but there is an expiry date in the VEVO system.

I already posted details from VEVO. Below are details from grant letter.

*Visa grant date* 1 August 2013
*Last Date to arrive* 1 August 2014
*Stay For/Until* 3 months
*Entries * Multiple
*Visa Stream* Tourist


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Generally, the visa expiry date and last date to enter dates are same in vevo for the tourist visas. I suspect an error in your case. I will suggest you to please call immigration/embassy and clarify with them.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes they gave you from 1 August until 2 December to start your first visit to Australia.

Her date of entry can be 1 day before August 2014. 

No stay can be longer than 3 months at a time.


----------



## poweruser797 (Aug 3, 2013)

lincsus said:


> Generally, the visa expiry date and last date to enter dates are same in vevo for the tourist visas. I suspect an error in your case. I will suggest you to please call immigration/embassy and clarify with them.


She only submitted the application for a 3 months tourist visa. So when the grant letter arrived, it said that *Must not arrive after* 1 August 2014. So we thought that she could only live in Australia for 3 months but she has to get into Australia before 1 August 2014 ? Is it what that means?

She came here on 2nd of September I think. That is why it is showing the expiry date of 2 December. We thought they gave her a year to enter into Australia only but then stay only for 3 month?


----------



## poweruser797 (Aug 3, 2013)

ampk said:


> Yes they gave you from 1 August until 2 December to start your first visit to Australia.
> 
> Her date of entry can be 1 day before August 2014.
> 
> No stay can be longer than 3 months at a time.


We only applied for 3 months visa. So, at the moment that's too good to believe for us  I will only keep my hopes high when I get some confirmation tomorrow from DIAC.

Anyone else thinking the same as @ampk?


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Everything makes sense now, Don't worry, the expiry date is for your current visit only as the maximum stay after each entry is 3 months. You have got a 1 years multiple entry visa. Even my parents applied for 3 months tourist visa and they got 2 year multiple entry visa but only 3 months at a time.



poweruser797 said:


> She came here on 2nd of September I think. That is why it is showing the expiry date of 2 December. We thought they gave her a year to enter into Australia only but then stay only for 3 month?


----------



## poweruser797 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am feeling so happy.. Let me confirm this tomorrow with DIAC and will let you guys know!! 

thanks a lottttttt for your help!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

We also only applied for a single entry but for 6 months after the first was refused. I spoke to a very nice guy at the embassy and our next visa was approved but only given 3 months.

But it was given as a multi entry 3 month - We did get our 6 months in total.

But be sure to call them, sure you will be happy with the answer even if it is a few expensive weekends away.


----------



## isi (Oct 8, 2013)

-------------------------


----------



## poweruser797 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok, Here is an update. I just rang DIAC. They said she can come back multiple times before 1 August 2014 but she can only stay for a max of 3 months each time. Even if she comes back on 1st of August 2014, she can stay for 3 months!!

Thank you so much for your help guys! I am feeling really happy


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Much better than trying for a extension, Enjoy the stress free time now.
Cheers.


----------



## poweruser797 (Aug 3, 2013)

ampk said:


> Yes I am fairly sure that you essentially have a 9 month visit visa. just need a weekend to Bali, Singapore, New Zealand etc. each about 90 days.
> 
> I had a similar thing and a quick call to immigration confirmed it.
> 
> Visa must be used before the expire date - you have used it ,so she can come and go until 3 months after that August 2014 date.


I just phoned the DIAC and they said, she will be questioned at the airport if she comes back immediately. Are there any chances that they might deny the entry if she comes back next day?? I am a little sad again


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

That is indeed sad. From what I gather, the immigration generally allows 1 re-entry, maybe with a warning. The third and subsequent entries will be tricky. You may have to convince them that you are a genuine visitor, do not intend to work, and will leave before expiry of your visa. I could not find any rule as such on this, I think it will depend on the immigration official and whether he/she is convinced that your case is genuine or not.


----------



## onemorecountry (Mar 24, 2012)

I have re-entered on an evisitor visa several times. i was questioned each time, but as I was able to show my funds, a ticket out of Australia and told them I was staying to be with my partner there was no problem at all.

That was however without having applied for a partner visa, but I have talked to my CO and I will be doing the same again starting december as she said that would be ok.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I can only say we went to Singapore for 36 hours then returned with no questions from immigration.

You are well within your granted visa to use all entries you want, but never breach 1 of the conditions.

It should only be of Concern to Immigration that if she applies for another Visitor Visa after this one expires without, a reasonable time outside Australia. (So if she spends most of the year here on this visa - wait 6 months before applying for another visit visa. There is no hard and fast law on this time outside Australia.)


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Also since you were blessed by the current visa not having "No Further Stay" on it. It would be wise to look at putting in a Onshore Spouse application as soon as possible - you maybe lucky to get that approved in is time and never need to spend the long period of time apart.


----------

